# Advice on pressure washer..



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi chaps,

Am looking to get a pressure washer but want to get it all in under £100.

Total newbie to pressure washers so have only been looking at the karcher range. Have seen this: http://www.ebuyer.com/268805-karcher-k2 ... 100-k2-120

Has good reviews and not bad for the price. Does anyone have one?

I'm not into the whole snow foam thing, just need it for a nice pressure wash as will be two bucketing thereafter.

Only downside is that my water supply is in the back garden so will need a 12m extension hose and the karcher one is about £40 delivered!! Bit steep!

Any other suggestions/alternatives (reliable) based on the price & length of hose I need (15m)?

Many thanks!

Suraj


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I wouldn't use a pressure washer on my TT..
Hoggy.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Have also seen this which has good reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-X-Tra-P ... d_cp_diy_1

Hoggy - why not? I don't want anything too powerful that will take the paint off!


----------



## TJenkos (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd highly recommend the Nilfisk over the Karcher any day.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Suraj_TT said:


> Have also seen this which has good reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-X-Tra-P ... d_cp_diy_1
> 
> Hoggy - why not? I don't want anything too powerful that will take the paint off!


Hi Suraj, Easy to get carried away & damage paint/lacquer & still have to wash it by hand to do a good job & by the time you have set it up & put it away, could have finished alot quicker.
Nilfisk gets good reviews by most, if you are going to get one.

Hoggy.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

A pressure washer used sensibly is ok for washing the car and uses less water than a hose and offers some good attachments for cleaning wheels etc.

However if your going to be using it for cleaning your drive or other uses I would spend a few hundred and get a decent one. I've had entry level pressure washers and in my opinion they are rubbish and you end up buying another that can actually do the job.

I've got a newish karcher 5.7 and its very good and also has the water cooled motor which is possibly just a gimmick but I suppose it helps if you are using it for long periods. However it does look a bit cheap and nasty compared to the old 5.7 I had that got stolen.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. Was set on the Nilfisk but have decided against it for now as the extension hose is what's bumping the price - up to £40!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Have also seen this which has good reviews: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-X-Tra-P ... d_cp_diy_1
> ...


Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nothing wrong wth a pressure used on a car - use it sensibly, keep the jet at least 18" away from paint and you'll be fine.

Not sure why you need an extension hose? Surely you simply extend your supply hose (garden hose) to meet the machine? The pressure hose on machines is more than adequate to reach around the car.

As for what make...Karcher and Nilfisk etc are domestic quality machines. I've seen neighbours go through Karchers in a couple of years light use. I don't think Nilfisk will offer any better reliability.Of course it always helps to make sure the washer is well drained after use, especially in winter...I suspect a lot of the duff machines I've seen have suffered frozen pumps!

I've used (and abused) a small machine made by Sealey for the last 6 or 7 seven years when detailing in a pro-capacity. Made to a completely different standard to the domestic machines...induction motors, metal bodied pressure pumps and decent quality hose/lance. 
Check with you local motor factors - Sealey often run seasonal promotions with some great savings. Or Google Sealey Pressure Washers and see who's doing what. For similar money to a Karcher you can pick up a far better and more durable PW!

Dave


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Just use a normal garden hose and electrical extension and you can then use the normal length lance attachment.


----------

